# Question about Jelly Bean on the GSIII



## Halorl (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm a recent convert from a GNexus. I loved the phone, but could not stand the battery life (I'm on Verizon). Anyway, I remember when Jelly Bean first came out one of the biggest appeals it had was Project Butter. I was told back then that you had to use the interactive governor to get any of the benefits of it.

I've noticed that on the GSIII that ondemand seems to be the governor of choice. Will Project Butter work with the default On Demand governor, or was that just a benefit of the GNexus?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes it works fine. I'm using On demand right now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't notice a difference between interactive or ondemand.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm highly doubtful that Project Butter was meant for anything other than GNex and older phones


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I'm highly doubtful that Project Butter was meant for anything other than GNex and older phones


Project Butter was to enhance the UX of Android on all phones for all users.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

nhat said:


> Project Butter was to enhance the UX of Android on all phones for all users.


I know what it was intended for, I'm just unconvinced it has any impact on phones with the latest hardware (S4 and newer). I'm not basing this off fact, just pure opinion. I feel like this hardware (S4 and newer) with 2 GB of ram is facing a rate of diminishing returns with JB's Project Butter.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I know what it was intended for, I'm just unconvinced it has any impact on phones with the latest hardware (S4 and newer). I'm not basing this off fact, just pure opinion. I feel like this hardware (S4 and newer) with 2 GB of ram is facing a rate of diminishing returns with JB's Project Butter.


I was never convinced project butter would do much of anything. Honestly, dislike the concept in general. And the name. Hate the name.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Only reason I notice it is consistent smoothness, on ICS I was never able to get consistent smoothness, at some point it would stutter and lag. JB does that too from time to time, but I feel like the amount that it does it is enormously less than I ever got on ICS.

I agree with blaine though regarding the name... might as well called it Project Vegetable Oil... or Project Lard.

Come to think of it I kinda like the idea of calling it Project Lard


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I was never convinced project butter would do much of anything. Honestly, dislike the concept in general. And the name. Hate the name.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The name is horrid! I don't even tell people it exists!


----------

